# Blocked Partner Account



## faisals

Hi Guys
I have been working with Uber since Feb 2020 recently i signup with uber eat soon i signup my uber partner account is block i have been contacting its been over a week. first they said there is block on your delivery account that why your partner account is blocked now uber eat delivery account is deleted but my partner account is still block.
I visited green light hub as well but issue is still there when ever you call to support they are saying it is to out special team who will fix the issue but no sign of help just getting same automated generic reply from them.
Can any one help me regards to this issue any email or any contact number or any way of contacting other then app messages through help?


----------

